# Brother Filing for Sponsor



## gp14141 (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I live in the UK and my brother is going to be filing to sponsor me to live in the US. I wanted to know, how long it would take for all the necessary paper work to be approved. I hear its about 10 years but does that still apply since I live in the UK since I am wondering if it will be quicker.

Additionally, if my brother files for me, am I still able to apply for a L1/H1 visa in parrell or at a later stage or will this cause any issues?

Any help you can provide me will be useful.

Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gp14141 said:


> Hi, I live in the UK and my brother is going to be filing to sponsor me to live in the US. I wanted to know, how long it would take for all the necessary paper work to be approved. I hear its about 10 years but does that still apply since I live in the UK since I am wondering if it will be quicker.
> 
> Additionally, if my brother files for me, am I still able to apply for a L1/H1 visa in parrell or at a later stage or will this cause any issues?
> 
> ...


You can follow it here: Visa Bulletin
You're the fourth category on the first table. It's issued every month.

Having an outstanding sibling petition should be no impediment to a L1 or H1 visa.


----------

